# Forum on the syringe companies



## banjo_pete (29 October 2004)

I would be interested on any comments, re the four safety syringe/needle companies in australia. 

I will say that im a very big fan of ems. but i think there is room for other companies eg omi, rtl and uni.
The thing i like about ems is the fact that they have a revenue stream coming in already thru the distribution company in sydney. If it wasnt for them they would have to go back to market and ask for more money every year or so. any thoughts??


----------



## tarnor (30 October 2004)

I hold a position in ems so obviously biased,

but EMS pap grinding tech seems to be a real stand out and providing them with higher quality needles at a great rate of production, The recent move into south africa looks very promising also and now thier talking about germany in in todays release.. price seems great at the moment they released an announcement a few weeks ago about pap not being at an acceptable level and the market didnt respond to badly   ,I'm assuming they can't actually sign off contracts untill pap is up and running so I think everythings going to hit at once for this company... or I could be totally wrong do your own researc

the other companies havent impressed me at all UNI seems overpriced(dropping rapidly now) and overhyped, thie announcements seem to be very airy with no substances. Seem to be great at promoting themselves

OMI seems to be leading the way as far as contracts go
BOD apparently has a very cheap to make needle althought they've come very late on the scene
RTL lawsuit with eastland about a cleansleeves patient, could go bad for RTL
 but seems more likely to be dismissed.
RTL has been very quick in getting thier      together though

I Think UNI will keep coming down its market cap is way to big and after the report today looks like it will run out of cash in another quarter (although they claim burn will be less next quarter as they move into thier next stage of business.
UNi hasn't come good on its timeline's given to shareholders mind you either has EMS.

Really it comes down to the contracts I think we will see share prices stay near where they are until we start seeing some $$$
EMS for mine,


----------



## tarnor (30 October 2004)

previous post is extremely crude feel free to correct it.


----------



## banjo_pete (30 October 2004)

tarnor, i think you are on the ball with everything in your last post. PAP delays have really hurt ems and i think you are right in say ems will, once pap up and running, be able to sign off on everything. With out pap ems is just another safety syringe/ needle designer. UNI to me might be a god buy under 60c, apart from ems they have a product plant. the only thing is they can only produce 50 million needles p/a, compare that to ems's pap process which will be producing 1.5 billion to 2 billion needle p/a.  The germany announcement to me was very good. It looks like they will be setting pap machines in china, south africa, germany and australia. Think about it, if ems can produce a needle quicker and cheaper and better than other companies, then why wouldnt the big companies com on board. 

i also am biad toward ems.

Also another thing, if you look at previous announcement it says ems is talking to terumo about filling a order of 200 mil needles p/a. (there is 20 million more revenue).


----------



## tarnor (30 October 2004)

_Also another thing, if you look at previous announcement it says ems is talking to terumo about filling a order of 200 mil needles p/a. (there is 20 million more revenue)._ 

My only concern with some of the contracts would be if they lapse to long while waiting for P.A.P and consequently are lost...don't know how much of a reality that is...?

I agree with you about the P.A.P being setup in other countries particually the application of P.A.P for precision grinding in other industries. The announcement states that they've already entered negotiations for alternate use of P.A.P, could be some very interesting news to come. 


_Im going to say that im very confident in my selection, agm 22nd of november._ 

Banjo are you going to be able to make it to the AGM?, I have no chance of getting thier. If you do is thier any chance of a wrap up


----------



## banjo_pete (30 October 2004)

I wont be going, but i have a contact with a top 20 share holder and also another mate who gives me quality info. i will be buying a few more b4 the agm (just in case) been told it is going to be a good agm. Should be very interesting time in the next 3weeks or so. I will give you a full wrap from the view of my mates.

cheers


----------



## banjo_pete (10 November 2004)

been told emsplc will be listing very soon.  maybe next week.


take a look at there site  www.emsplc.co.uk


----------



## tarnor (10 November 2004)

yesterdays announcement seemed pretty good also, seems like the PAP is finally coming together... will be very interested to see what news comes out after PAP is setup.

what sort of implications  for the share price do you think the new listing will have?


----------



## banjo_pete (11 November 2004)

It should be very good for us. EMS ownes 47%, i have heard they have a few major backers for the listing so anything is a bonus. if they raise 10 or 20 million then we have shares in 1/2 of the company.   Also have a look at the germany announcement. The germans are giving ems 30 million dollars for 20% stake in the business. ems owns 60% of the germany company, so that makes ems position at least 18 million better off.


----------



## pacestick (26 April 2009)

UNI  have obtained significant funding from sanofil aventis  to rush the product to market. SA in turn expect to have and take significant product from UNI over a five year period . negotians are proceeding and a agreement announcement is overdue 
OMI have signed  on with cardinal health to distribute their product in north america however unlike UNI there is no certainty of sales. I suspect there will be some  but not as significant as UNI should the final stage of the agreement with SA be signed


----------

